# InkSoft Updates Online Designer With New Clipart, Layouts, Fonts



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft regularly updates its online design program, InkSoft Design Studio, to ensure that customers always have artwork that reflects the latest trends and seasons. Recently more than 1,600 new clip art designs were uploaded as well as 300 layouts and 420 new fonts. Updates are available to all users and are included at no extra cost. 

Just a few of the new design categories include cheer, family reunions, occupations, monograms, fitness, swim/dive, fundraising, and holidays such as Cinco de Mayo and St. Patrick’s Day. 

Regularly updated clip art is just one of the reasons you should check out the advantages offered by InkSoft Design Studio. The website also offers numerous resources such as marketing tips, podcasts and articles on how to run a profitable decorated apparel business. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

